# Congressman Mike Conoway, 11th District of Texas Response to Email



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

God Bless my Congressman:

"Thank you for contacting me regarding proposals in Congress to raise tobacco taxes to fund the State Children's Health Insurance Program, or SCHIP. I understand and share your concerns.

Although I believe that SCHIP is a vitally important program, I do not believe that tobacco taxes are the proper revenue source to fund it. In fact, I do not believe that we need to resort to any tax increase to fund this program. There are a large number of programs that are duplicitous, wasteful, or outmoded and any of them could be cut to help find the necessary revenue to fund this program.

Again, thank you for sharing your concern about this legislative proposal with me; I appreciate the opportunity to respond. If you have any further questions, please don not hesitate to call, write, or email me. For more information on my work in Congress, or to send me an electronic message, visit the 11th District's website at http://conaway.house.gov.

Mike"


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Finally someone with a brain


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Hooray... now blast that e-mail to the rest of the legislature!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I like that guy!!!! He gets my vote!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Great stuff Terrasco. Wish my Senators would reply in kind sometime soon. The could learn alot from the Hon. Mr. Conoway!

CD


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

What a great response...Hopefully he will go public with that opinion!!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

I like it


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice...we need more politicians in the world like him!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Great stuff Terrasco. Wish my Senators would reply in kind sometime soon. The could learn alot from the Hon. Mr. Conoway!
> 
> CD


You woud think that with tobacco being a big agricultural product of our state, our Congress men (and woman) would have the sense to shut this puppy down.

I'm surprised not to see this story getting more press on the big news channels, although I have received countless email on the subject.

Bottom line - we smoke and we vote! Our elected officials need to understand that in no uncertain terms.


----------



## BigJack (Jul 5, 2007)

Can I mail in a vote for that guy from NJ?


----------

